# Ist ein Komplettrad oder selber zusammen bauen besser für Anfänger?



## madguy (3. Mai 2008)

Hallo erstmal,
ich möchte mir gerne ein bmx zulegen da viele meiner freunde schon eins haben und mehr oder weniger gute tricks damit können.
Natürlich habe ich zuerst meine freunde gefragt was für ein bike ich mir kaufen soll leider haben sie alle (5) sehr verschiedene meinungen und da ich mich mit fahrrädern recht gut auskenne (schraube seit ich 13 bin) dachte ich mir ich könnte mir eins selber zusammen schrauben. Denn die meisten im inet empfohlenen anfänger bikes liegen so um die 300 -400 euro und ich hätte es gerne etwas billiger (100-200).

von euch will ich eigntlich bloß wissen ob das zu empfehlen ist und was ich beim kauf der einzelteile beachten muss.

ps.: nat. habe ich auch den hintergedanken dadurch das bike (vorallem die sonderheiten eines bmx) besser kennezulernen


----------



## lennarth (3. Mai 2008)

du willst für round about 200 n rad aufbaun?
klappt nicht..
--->khe barbados am
--->welches einsteigerbike-thread
--->bikemarkt
--->google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (3. Mai 2008)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> du willst für round about 200 n rad aufbaun?
> klappt nicht..
> --->khe barbados am
> --->welches einsteigerbike-thread
> ...



Damit wäre eigentlich alles relevante gesagt.


----------



## Nachtwächter (3. Mai 2008)

NiiiiiemaLs , ich hab jetz meins aufgebaut und 1000 euro und mehr.

Schau mal bei    Toys´r´us nach die haben nen freestyle 360° bmx, is zwar ein kleiner panzer aber zu dir wirds passen


----------



## Hertener (3. Mai 2008)

> schraube seit ich 13 bin


OK - und wie alt bist Du nun? 14?


----------



## RISE (4. Mai 2008)

Nachtwächter schrieb:


> NiiiiiemaLs , ich hab jetz meins aufgebaut und 1000 euro und mehr.
> 
> Schau mal bei    Toys´r´us nach die haben nen freestyle 360° bmx, is zwar ein kleiner panzer aber zu dir wirds passen



Ganz so arg muss mans auch nicht sagen.
Aber 100 - 200 ist utopisch, es sei denn, er macht irgendwo ein Superschnäppchen (gebraucht versteht sich). 

Diese Billigangebote bei Ebay sind gerade für Anfänger ohne großes Hintergrundwissen eine Versuchung, aber auch da hast du sehr schnell 400 ausgegeben, weil du Teile ersetzen wirst. Und trotzdem ist es die Katze im Sack,weil du mit diesen Rädern nichtmal eine vernünftige Basis hast. 
Ob du schrauben kannst oder nicht spielt beim Budget nicht so sehr die Rolle, es macht dich eher unabhängig von Shops. 
Ansonsten macht Parano Garage gerade Frühjahrsputz (andere Shops ziehen mit), da gibts vieles günstig. Manchmal lohnt auch ein Anruf, weil viele (Online)Shops auch Restteile haben, die sie fast umsonst weggeben.


----------



## ironie (4. Mai 2008)

Als AnfÃ¤nger mit wenig Geld wÃ¼rde ich immer zum gebrauchtkauf raten. Vor allem, wenn man noch nicht genau weiÃ, ob BMX Ã¼berhaupt das richtige ist.
Ich habe selbst so angefangen. Habe mir hier im Gebrauchtmarkt fÃ¼r ~150â¬ ein gebrauchtes Haro F5 geholt. Ist bis aufs Gewicht wirklich gut. Leider ist das Gewicht fÃ¼r einen AnfÃ¤nger sicher ebenso ein groÃes Hindernis. Deshalb bin ich zZ am Ã¼berlegen mir ein gÃ¼nstiges Komplettrad fÃ¼r ~300â¬ zu kaufen. Das Haro werde ich sicher fÃ¼r ein bissl mehr als 100â¬ wieder verkaufen kÃ¶nnen und somit habe ich kaum was aus dem Fenster gewurfen.

GruÃ


----------



## madguy (4. Mai 2008)

erstmal danke für die vielen antworten 

zu dem schluss das selber bauen sehr teuer werden kann bin ich mitlerweile auch gekommen 
deshalb tendiere ich momentan zum felt ethic oder heretic da es noch in der unteren preisspanne der in den faqs empfohlenen spannen liegt 
außerdem habe mit meinen 183cm und 80kg nicht wirklich eine wahl da ich bereits ein, in den faqs beschriebenes, ebay bike meines kumpels mit geschrottet habe 

zu der frage von hertener (dominik) ich bin 17


----------



## Hertener (4. Mai 2008)

> ich bin 17


Gut, dann kann man Dir ja getrost die Schrauberei an einem Felt zu muten. 
Das Heretic fliegt jedoch gleich aus der Auswahl raus, wegen der OPC. Die schrottest Du genauso wie das eBay-Bike von Deinem Kumpel. 
Bleibt erstmal nur das Ethic. Das hat aber nur ein 20" Oberrohr, was mir bei Deiner Größe von 183cm doch etwas zu klein erscheint. 20,5" sollten's imho schon sein.
Vielleicht schaust Du erst noch ein bisschen quer durch die Online-Shops, besuchst mal ein paar Herstellerseiten für die richtigen und kompletten Specs und vergleichst die Angebote, bevor Du Dich für etwas entscheidest.


----------

